# 72 Lemans fender & door



## woodman23 (Sep 14, 2018)

hey all.

my first post here. I need some help from pontiac experts (full disclosure Im a ford guy with a 66 fairlane).

Anyway, My 17 year old son has a 72 luxury lemans. Ive been a car guy since I could drive, and its cool to me that hes into the old cars and not new stuff. He bought it totally dead when he was 16 and I have helped him make it running, driving and semi decent looking (its at least all one color now...).

So he got hit this week by an SUV and crushed the drivers fender and door. Geico is actually cutting us a check for enough to get stuff, but I cant find things anywhere (they based numbers off 69 parts at summit - which is where my question comes in).

Im no stranger to shopping for parts, but I cant find anywhere that has 72 door or doorskin. Just about everywhere I look only has up to 69.

Are 69 doors same as 72? and are GTO doors & fenders same as lemans? I have seen some info that main differences seem to be holes for trim - thatis not concern for us, as he made most of the body clean from trim anyway.

I found VFN has fiberglass fenders, and we will probably be ok with that assuming GTO fenders will work on the lemans?

open to help or suggestions.

thanks!
scott


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hello and welcome*

ouch .... 
sorry to here this happened ....

I hope your son is ok .... what a heart braker ....


----------



## woodman23 (Sep 14, 2018)

thanks!... he actually did have a concussion, but it could have been worse, so thats the good part.

he was more upset about his car than anything else, but Ive been reassuring him we'll get it right again. (just need to find the #@*$! parts) 

we are ok with used parts too, if someone on here knows pontiac collectors or somewhere to reach out for something like this, that would work too.

thanks again...


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a real decent 70 drivers door
no rust thru original paint

scott
206 465 9165

no fender for that side ..


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks like Franks has a used drivers front fender for $195.

https://www.frankspontiacparts.com/usedparts/gtoparts.htm


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I noticed that the fender at Franks was a bit rough but may be the best you can do for now. 

Year One has Fenders for the 70 GTO but that would require just about the entire nose to be changed. Any chance of arguing with he insurance company to replace the whole nose since the parts for your son's car are not available?

https://www.yearone.com/Catalog/196...els-_-bracing/fenders-and-fender-patch-panels

These guys have a pair of used on their website too:

Muscle Car Parts @ BillionsAndTrillionsInc.com

Looks to be an older listing and no listed price, but maybe worth an email.

There's one here too:

Pontiac Fenders

Others on here may have more information on these vendors. I have not personally done any business with them but maybe others have.

Good luck with this. Unfortunately, the 70 - 72 was not the most popular body and when you add LeMans to the name, the aftermarket parts get even harder to find. It took me a year to find a front marker light for mine since it was not common to the GTO and was a one year part used on the LeMans.


----------

